
Object-Oriented Programming Is Good - onemoresoop
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0iyB0_qPvWk
======
externalreality
A youtube commented said the following:

"This approach is used within haskell 1 to 1."

He is correct.

I would go further and say the author of the video is just talking about "good
programming" in general.

... but if you mentioned any of this at work you would get drummed out of the
office with a yellow stripe down your back.

~~~
onemoresoop
That is correct in my experience as well. I will continue to code according to
their "standards" since they're paying me. I tried to bring up points about
not over complicating code and it didn't go too well.

